
When Companies Respond to Online Criticism With Lawsuits - pierrefar
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/01/us/01slapp.html?hp
======
cpg
I found particularly appalling the bit about Medical Justice member doctors
having patients sign an agreement that gives the doctor copyright over a Web
posting if the patient mentions the doctor or practice.

